# Passport



## Wiganer68 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm hoping someone can help me or advise me 3 years ago I got refused entry into Thailand because my passport had a page missing I had been go Thailand the year previously with no problems I now have a new passport so will I be allowed in desperate for answers thankyou


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

New passport will get you in.


----------

